# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی صنایع ؟!

## melis

سلام دوستان

من سه رشته مهندسی برق و مکانیک و صنایع مد نظرم بود که از اینا احتمال قبولیم توی صنایع استان خودمون از همه بیشتره..

اما این روزا یکی از دوستان یخورده دلسردم کرده! ایشون گفتن اگه اون دو تا رشته یخورده احتمال استخدامت بدون پارتی وجود داشته باشه اما مهندسی صنایع حتما باید پارتی داشته باشی تا بتوتی دستتو جایی بند کنی!! و گفتن رشته مهندسی صنایع تا مهندسی بودن بیشتر به یه رشته مدیریت شباهت داره! به نظرتون درسته؟!

----------


## mohammad980

یکی از فامیلای نزدیکم مهندس صنایع هست و در حال حاضر داره خیاطی میکنه. میگفت یکی از دوستاش که اونم مهندس صنایع بود توی یه کارخونه سرکارگره با ماهی 300 تومن (یک چهارم یک کارگر فصلی).
برادرم من (شایدم خواهرم !)دوست راست صنایع ارزششو نداره

----------


## melis

خب امیدم فقط به صنایع بود  :Yahoo (2): 

پس نزنم بهتره.. آره؟

----------


## ali9331

تو همه رشته ها بیکار زیاد داریم اگه الان من از دوستان بپرسم بازار کار برق چطوره میان میگن پسر پسر عمه دختر داییم برق خونده داره جوراب میبافه  :Yahoo (76): والا !
 این باعث نمیشه شما صنایع رو نزنید مخصوصا اینکه صنایع واس دخترا خوبه چون اکثر کارخونه هایی که دیدم واس بازرسی کنترل کیفی خانم استخدام می کنن .

----------


## m40

این حرف خیلی بیخوده که فلان رشته ارزشش رو نداره! چه ربطی داره یکی نتیجه نگرفت بقیه هم نتونن! اگه اونطوریه کم مهندس برق و مکانیک بیکار داریم تو جامعه؟
پس خواهشا الکی دلسرد نکنین...
----------------------------------------------------
رشته صنایع مثل مکانیک و برق نیست و تفاوتش اینه که فیزیک انچنانی نداره و به غیر از فیزیک عمومی که اکثر رشت ها دارند دیگه فیزیک ندارند که فیزیک عمومیش هم تقریبا همون چیزاییه که تو دبیرستان هم یه اشاره شده بهش....
صنایع واقعیتش خیلی ریاضی داره ینی باید علاقه به ریاضی داشته باشین و کلا تا اخر عمر با ریاضی و امار سروکار دارید.
اینکه ایشون میگن شبیه مدیریته به خاطر اینه که نفهمیدن رشته رو.
درمورد این رشته باید بگم که کار یه مهندس صنایع معمولا در صنعته و برای تولید بهتر و به صرفه تر راهکار ارائه میده به همین خاطره که میگم امار و ریاضی مهمه....
-------------------------
یه نکته دیگه هم اینکه معمولا توی شهرهای بزرگ کارخوب براش پیدا میشه علتش هم وابستگی این شغل به صنایع هست ، اسمش روشه دیگه :Yahoo (76): 
مثلا من که مشهد زندگی میکنم نسبت به یکی که یه شهر کوچکتره خیلی راحت تر کار پیدا میکنم. البته یه نکته هم بگم که در استخدام شما سطح دانشگاهتون و اعتبار دانشگاه و همچنین سطح علمی خودتون ، تسلط به نرم افزار های صنایع مثل msp و .... خیلی موثرند :Yahoo (105): 
---------------------------------
یه چیز دیگه بگم همیشه حرفای بقیه رو بخون تحلیل کن بعد تصمیم بگیر یکی گفت خوبه یکی گفت بده که نباید سریع و بدون بررسی قبول کنید. شما بعد از خوندن نظرات دوستان سرچ بزنید توی اینترنت دروس مقطع کارشناسی رو ببینید زمینه های کاری رو ببینید و خیلی موارد دیگه رو هم باید بررسی کنید بعد تصمیم بگیرید.
یه نکته دیگه اینکه اگه برق و مکانیک بیشتر دوست دارید اول اونارو بزنید بعد صنایع!

----------


## ScareFace

دوست عزیز من دوساله کل هدفم مهندسی صنایعه...
نمیدونم میدونید یا نه، اما در رشته ریاضی؛ مهندسی صنایع به عنوان آچار فرانسه مهندسی ها شناخته میشه...
و از هر رشته ای و از هر مهندسی شما یه چیزی یاد میگیرید...
هر شرکت و سازمان و هر جایی به چند مهندس صنایع احتیاج داره...به همین خاطر خیلی خیلی کم پیش میاد که شما مهندس صنایعی رو ببینید که بیکار باشه
اگه بیکار بود، احتمالا خودش دوست نداشته سر کار باشه...!
مهندسی صنایع یه جورایی مدیر کل رشته های مهندسی دیگه میشه....مثل برق یا مکانیک یا....
چیز مهم اینه که شما به علاقه خودتون توجه ویژه ای بکنید...
به اسم اصلا اهمیت ندید....
مهندسی برق سالانه دها هزار نفر فارق التحصیل داره، و فقط 1000 نفر یا شایدم کمتر استخدامی....
پس مهندسی برق فقط اسمه و کاربرد خاصی نداره...
مهندسی مکانیک سخته، اما بازم نسبت به مهندسی صنایع از دیدگاه من ارزش کمتری داره....
اینم بدونید که رشته مهندسی صنایع خیلی سخته و باید حتما بهش علاقه داشته باشید....
اگه علاقه داشته باشید و هدفتون این باشه، مطمئن باشید که بهترین انتخاب زندگیتون رو انجام دادید...!

----------


## m40

> دوست عزیز من دوساله کل هدفم مهندسی صنایعه...
> نمیدونم میدونید یا نه، اما در رشته ریاضی؛ مهندسی صنایع به عنوان آچار فرانسه مهندسی ها شناخته میشه...
> و از هر رشته ای و از هر مهندسی شما یه چیزی یاد میگیرید...
> هر شرکت و سازمان و هر جایی به چند مهندس صنایع احتیاج داره...به همین خاطر خیلی خیلی کم پیش میاد که شما مهندس صنایعی رو ببینید که بیکار باشه
> اگه بیکار بود، احتمالا خودش دوست نداشته سر کار باشه...!
> مهندسی صنایع یه جورایی مدیر کل رشته های مهندسی دیگه میشه....مثل برق یا مکانیک یا....
> چیز مهم اینه که شما به علاقه خودتون توجه ویژه ای بکنید...
> به اسم اصلا اهمیت ندید....
> مهندسی برق سالانه دها هزار نفر فارق التحصیل داره، و فقط 1000 نفر یا شایدم کمتر استخدامی....
> ...


اون عزیز دیگه اومد صنایع رو تخریب کرد شما اومدید برق و مکانیکو! کارشماها هیچ فرقی نداره باهم :Yahoo (22): 
من دوست دارم برق بخونم و اگرم کارم رو بلد باشم همه از خداشونه منو استخدام کنن..... ربطی به رشته نداره هر کی کارش خوب باشه استخدام میشه...

----------


## مسیح

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من سه رشته مهندسی برق و مکانیک و صنایع مد نظرم بود که از اینا احتمال قبولیم توی صنایع استان خودمون از همه بیشتره..
> 
> اما این روزا یکی از دوستان یخورده دلسردم کرده! ایشون گفتن اگه اون دو تا رشته یخورده احتمال استخدامت بدون پارتی وجود داشته باشه اما مهندسی صنایع حتما باید پارتی داشته باشی تا بتوتی دستتو جایی بند کنی!! و گفتن رشته مهندسی صنایع تا مهندسی بودن بیشتر به یه رشته مدیریت شباهت داره! به نظرتون درسته؟!


من صنایعم ترم 7
اولا که واسه اطلاعات کاملتر برو توسایت eyvazian.ir
دوم صنایع رشته ی تحلیلیه بیشترش یعنی فقط فرمولو بلد باشی کافی نیست.
سوم اینکه صنایع نصف مهندسیه نصف مدیریت
یه سری از درساش ایناس:
کنترل کیفیت
آمار و احتمال
کنترل پروژه 
اصول مدیریت
اصول حسابداری
تعمیرات ونگهداری
ارزیابی کار و زمان
برنامه ریزی و کنترل تولید و موجودی
و ...
بقول دوستم مهندس صنایع مثل پزشک کارخونه میمونه.
بله شما تا فارغ التحصیل شدی نمیتونی بری بشی مدیر یه کارخونه با هیچی تجربه و سابقه در ضمن کار صنایع فقط مدیریت کارخونه نیست همونطور که از اسم درسایی که گفتم پیداست.
چیزی که هست و ما دیدیم این چند وقت کارگاه ها و کارخونه های ایران خیلی به مهندسی صنایع نیاز داره اما قسمت سختش اونجاس که بتونی مدیر کارخونه یا صاحب کارخونه رو متقاعد کنی که کاری که میخوای واسش انجام بدی بدرد بخور هست.کاری که تو صنایع سخته اینه.
بعد اینکه تو هر رشته ای بیکار هست بستگی به خود دانشجو داره دانشجویی که بخواد کار پیدا کنه باید چیزایی که یادش میدنو خوب بلد باشه نه فقط در حد جزوه
باید نرم افزار بلد باشه و ...
پمن قبل از انتخاب رشته شاید در حد 10 درصد از این رشته اطلاعی نداشتم و الویت پنجمم بود بعد از مکانیک اما حلا اگه برگردم اول صنایع رو انتخاب میکنم.

----------


## ScareFace

> اون عزیز دیگه اومد صنایع رو تخریب کرد شما اومدید برق و مکانیکو! کارشماها هیچ فرقی نداره باهم
> من دوست دارم برق بخونم و اگرم کارم رو بلد باشم همه از خداشونه منو استخدام کنن..... ربطی به رشته نداره هر کی کارش خوب باشه استخدام میشه...


دوست عزیز من هیچوقت هیچ رشته ای رو نمیکوبونم....اتفاقا امسال مهندسی مکانیک اولویت سوم خود من بود، و مهندسی برق اولویت چهارم...
اما واقع بینانه نگاه میکنم....
مهندسی برق خوبه، اما برای کسی که واقعا استخدام بشه...به قول یکی از مشاورها شما برق میری میخونی، یا باید استخدام بشی؛ یا باید شرکت برق بزنی...!
یا باید بیکار بمونی...برای همین به طور واقع بینانه سالانه دها هزار نفر فارق التحصیل داریم که از این تعداد چیزی حدود 1000 نفر شاید کمتر وارد بازار کار و استخدام میشند...

مهندسی مکانیک کلا فرق داره جریانش....مطمئنن رشته خیلی خوبیه...اما سختیه خودشو داره...و هرکسی رو نمیتونه جذب کنه...چون که مکانیک رشته محدودیه و هر گرایشش یه کار خاص انجام میده؛ در صورتی که مهندسی صنایع از لحاظ بازار کار وسعت بسیار بسیار زیادی داره...دروسش سخت تر از مکانیک هست، اما ارزشش رو داره اگه خوب درس بخونی...!

----------


## محمد3568

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من سه رشته مهندسی برق و مکانیک و صنایع مد نظرم بود که از اینا احتمال قبولیم توی صنایع استان خودمون از همه بیشتره..
> 
> اما این روزا یکی از دوستان یخورده دلسردم کرده! ایشون گفتن اگه اون دو تا رشته یخورده احتمال استخدامت بدون پارتی وجود داشته باشه اما مهندسی صنایع حتما باید پارتی داشته باشی تا بتوتی دستتو جایی بند کنی!! و گفتن رشته مهندسی صنایع تا مهندسی بودن بیشتر به یه رشته مدیریت شباهت داره! به نظرتون درسته؟!



اصلا کاری به نظر بقیه نداشته باشین
یکی از دوستای من الان دانشجوی مهندسی نفت امیرکبیر هستش اما میگه من رشته مورد علاقم صنایع بوده و به خاطر حرف بقیه نرفته مهندسی صنایع و میگه حتی بعضی وقتا به انصراف هم فکر میکنه چون رشته مورد علاقش نیست میگه اگه اون موقع دوست یا مشاور خوبی داشت که بهش میگفت بره دنبال علاقش الان قطعا میرفت مهندسی صنایع میخوند الانم کاملا پشیمونه برای اینکه نرفته مهندسی صنایع
حرفی که همیشه بهم میزد رو الان میگم معیار اصلی برای انتخاب رشت چیزی نیست به جز علاقه

----------


## melis

راستیتش نمیتونم بگم رشته خاصی وجود داره که بهش علاقه دارم یا نه!

فقط میخوام یه رشته باشه که وقتی 4سال گذشت پشیمون نشم و الکی عمرم هدر نرفته باشه!

من کرمانم و کرمان کارخونه زیاد هست مثل مس و فولاد و ... مثلا شهر خودمون 3تا کارخونه فولاد داره! میخوام بعد فارغ التحصیلی تو یه دانشگاه خوب بتونم وارد بازار کار بشم و بیکار نباشم!

*راستی اینم بگم به رشته های مدیریتی زیاد علاقه ندارم... اینطور که معلومه صنایع تقریبا یه رشته مدیرتی هست!*  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mohammad980

اون کسی که من گفتم دختر عمومه (نه پسر خواهر شوهر عمم !!!)
و میبینی که دختره تنها نباید به فکر علاقه بود بالاخره باید یه نون بخور نمیر هم درارن یا نه ؟ :Yahoo (21): 
خطاب به جناب *ali9331*

----------


## khaan

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من سه رشته مهندسی برق و مکانیک و صنایع مد نظرم بود که از اینا احتمال قبولیم توی صنایع استان خودمون از همه بیشتره..
> 
> اما این روزا یکی از دوستان یخورده دلسردم کرده! ایشون گفتن اگه اون دو تا رشته یخورده احتمال استخدامت بدون پارتی وجود داشته باشه اما مهندسی صنایع حتما باید پارتی داشته باشی تا بتوتی دستتو جایی بند کنی!! و گفتن رشته مهندسی صنایع تا مهندسی بودن بیشتر به یه رشته مدیریت شباهت داره! به نظرتون درسته؟!


برق از همشون بهتره بعدشم مکانیک

----------


## AuFbAU

سلام با وارد شدن این رشته به پیام نور و  آزاد متاسفانه ترافیک فارغ التحصیل سر به فلک می زنه والفاتحه...

----------

